# Need a bookshelf?



## kweinert (Nov 14, 2012)

I ran across this YouTube video. It's an intriguing idea, just a bit beyond my level of craftmanship at the moment.

[video=youtube]http://youtu.be/1pYqquG27pg?hd=1[/video]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 14, 2012)

That's a cool design, but I would never post such a video. I have "seccreted" goodies too, but you'll never see where on YT. 

My helper just said "You ought to build one." I said "How do you know I don't have things in walls and hidden places now?" He just smiled. 

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## healeydays (Nov 14, 2012)

It looks like they've built themselves a interesting little niche business and the phone number is in Massachusetts. Wouldn't be in Taunton by any chance would it?

http://qlinedesign.com


----------



## Rorban1 (Nov 14, 2012)

Well I hoped I'm never in this guys house when he gets upset!

A really cool design nonetheless


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 14, 2012)

That................is.......................cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brown down (Nov 15, 2012)

that is a really cool design. i here you kevin, posting something as this on youtube isn't the best idea. 
i wanted to do something similar with a nightstand, having a hidden compartment for my handgun, but haven't figured it out! i do like the idea of having something that YOU only know about, and can get to fast and easily!


----------



## Vern Tator (Nov 16, 2012)

very cool, now all i need is something to put in one.


----------



## Weirdbeard (Oct 22, 2013)

Do you have the Q-line Bookshelf phone number? I need to buy one.


----------

